# eyeOS 1.8.7.0 and Firefox 3.5.3

## ZeLegolas

I installed eyeOS 1.8.7.0 and open index.php Firefox didn't display anything excepted:

"Please Wait..."

"Powered by eyeOS"

If I check on Tools->Error Console I have a message:

```
Error: syntax error

Source File: https://www.xxxxx.com/eyeOS_Test/index.php

Line: 1, Column: 50

Source Code:

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//IETF//DTD HTML 2.0//EN">
```

How I can fix it???

----------

## gerdesj

I just did this on ~amd64:

emerge eyeos

http://localhost/eyeos/installer (as per the output of emerge)

I ignored the requirement for chmod 777 and instead changed the ownerships: 

chown apache:apache /var/www/localhost/htdocs/eyeos

chown apache:apache -Rv /var/www/localhost/htdocs/eyeos

I am using FF 3.5.2 at the moment but I don't expect a problem after updating.  Try Konqueror or what ever as an alternative.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## ZeLegolas

 *gerdesj wrote:*   

> I just did this on ~amd64:
> 
> emerge eyeos
> 
> http://localhost/eyeos/installer (as per the output of emerge)
> ...

 

I followed exactly your process and I have the same issue.

I also tried with other browser:

 - Firefox 3.5.2 on Linux/Mac 3.5.3/Windows XP : Doesn't work

 - Konqueror 4.3.1: Doesn't work

 - Opera 10 on Linux/Windows: Worked (scrollbar are not working well)

 - Chrome on Windows : Worked

 - Safari 4 : Worked 

 - IE 6 : Worked (very slow)

----------

